# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Recessed strip lighting in shadown line ceiling

## dastrix

Hi Guys, 
Ive seen some nice bathrooms where they have installed a false ceiling with a nice shadow line and then they have recessed strip lighting in that shadowline so that the light comes down the walls. Does anyone know how this is done and using what products? The lights would need tom be replaceable, a system I saw but couldnt work out how they constructed it allowed the led strip to come down... 
cheers

----------

